# Look who i run into. So Cute.



## LynandIndigo

HI. Everyone!!! Today i went into Hinkle Shopping Center Bundaberg and it is school holidays at the moment so the owners of the shopping center bring different things in for the kids to do. I went to buy some shorts...Anyways when i went to buy mum and me some lunch i was on my way back to go out of the building and this huge character came running up to me with his big arms open looking for a hug i nearly fainted. It was Sid from out of Ice Age he is so cuddly huge he made me look really small as he was big. My mobile phone doesn't take good photos ill try to get a better photo by the weekend as they are there till Sunday. I was going to bring him home.

Me and Sid from out of Ice Age.


----------



## StarlingWings

That's really cute, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> That's really cute, Lyn!


Thanks Gi Gi.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Look*

Hay, Lyn. Now that is a cute picture. Life is so full of these little options to enjoy and celebrate. Bless you for choosing to celebrate a special moment and for sharing it with us here on TB. 
Enjoy, Jo Ann:hug::hug::music::music::wave::wave:


----------



## RavensGryf

How cute Lyn. I'm glad you happened to run into Sid and he made your day .


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cute picture! I'm glad you enjoyed meeting Sid. *


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh my, you're so adorable and look just like a little girl next to that giant Sid, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## nuxi

That's so adorable,Lyn! Sid looks huge but cute!


----------



## Pegg

Cute!!!
Sid looks like a giant


----------



## Amms

Wow! That's great.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Amms said:


> Wow! That's great.


Thank you. I by mistake deleted off the photo I'll put it back in for you to see tomorrow.


----------

